# Blood Parrot advice please



## Peach (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi I saw some beautiful blood parrot cichlids at my LFS and I was wondering would I be able to keep 1 in a 21 gal tank?? And if so since they are a larger fish would they smell? Because recently I had to take back 2 ranchu fancy goldfish because they reeked so bad!! Even with very frequent water changes (daily!). I do not want the same experience, lol. Are they (Blood Parrots) large waste producers and how large do they actually grow on average?? Thank you very much for any information provided!

Cheers! :fish:


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd say that the tank would be too small. A 55g would be my suggestion for keeping one, you could even keep a few in there. Your tank water probably smelled with the goldfish in there because your tank is too small for them. Goldfish get pretty big and produce alot of waste.


----------



## Peach (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you, I think you're right! The filter was so nasty looking too! Would they be able to be kept in ponds (the goldfish)?? Anyway I love blood parrots but I don't want to give them a small home, better leave it to someone who will care for them in more space. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

> Would they be able to be kept in ponds (the goldfish)??


They should be, although I don't know how cold it gets up there.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Also keep in mind that Ranchu Goldfish would not compete well in a pond with the normal type of Goldfish. Coincidentally, the Blood Parrots often don't compete well for food either.


----------



## Peach (Sep 29, 2008)

It can get to -30 celcius where I am on really really freezing winters, but normal winters it's more like -20. And summers can be 30 degrees on hot days, but it varys year to year. Anyway yeah I realized that ranchu are not so competitive for food because they move so much slower due to their chubby form! I loved the blood parrots because they remind me of goldfish actually!! lol!! In case I decide to get goldfish (or even koi) in the future what tank size should I have for 2 ranchu or other 2 fancy goldfish? Anyway thanks for replying metalhead06351 and xalow!


----------



## Peach (Sep 29, 2008)

It can get to -30 celcius where I am on really really freezing winters, but normal winters it's more like -20. And summers can be 30 degrees on hot days, but it varys year to year. Anyway yeah I realized that ranchu are not so competitive for food because they move so much slower due to their chubby form! I loved the blood parrots because they remind me of goldfish actually!! lol!! In case I decide to get goldfish (or even koi) in the future what tank size should I have for 2 ranchu or other 2 fancy goldfish? Or even 2 blood parrots?? Anyway thanks for replying metalhead06351 and xalow!


----------



## Lesley (Sep 20, 2003)

I've had two blood parrots since they were the size of quarters in a 30 gallon. They're now like big, navel oranges and I just bought them a 90 gallon bowfront, which they'll share with 2 clown loaches, a zebra loach, one bristlenose pleco and a frontosa. 
They don't smell at all, but I've got a Fluval cannister and a Penguin 330 on the 30 gallon. They're really amusing fish, friendly and totally non-aggressive.


----------

